# The miniDSP nanoAVR DL Giveaway Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Win a nanoAVR DL from miniDSP!​*











*Home Theater Shack* and *miniDSP* have teamed-up to bring one lucky HTS member better sound! MiniDSP has an insatiable passion for great sounding audio and they strive to provide affordable Digital Signal Processing platforms (DSP) for a wide range of audio applications. Their products are simply incredible. If you've read Wayne Myers' recent review of miniDSP's nanoAVR DL (Dirac Live), then you know that the combination of miniDSP and Dirac Live produces absolutely killer results. 

For our new Giveaway, one lucky member at HTS will win a brand-new nanoAVR DL HDMI shipped directly from our great friends at miniDSP (a prize plus shipping worth over $549!). This stellar unit integrates the world-renowned Dirac Live room correction algorithm into a palm-sized HDMI audio processor. An onboard floating-point SHARC processor allows complete frequency and phase correction of a 7.1 home theater or multichannel audio system. Once deployed, users experience improved imaging and soundstage, greater clarity of vocals and dialog, smoother and more impactful bass, and heightened realism. Simply put: the nanoAVR DL creates a drastically better home theater experience!

Our Wayne Myers recently reviewed the nanoAVR DL, be sure to read his take on this fantastic product!

*For all the details: Click Here*​


----------

